# anyone in kent that dose herping?



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

anyone in kent that dose herping? :lol2: there is a nice place in maidstone for herping and i like to find new herping places as well: victory: if anyone wants to go herping send me a pm: victory:


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

dose no 1 go herping? in kent?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I would like to go around here, and take a camera but Kent is too far away.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

What species do you go for?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I would like to photo adders personally, they have alot around here


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Cool, is there a way of finding out whats in a certain area? I live near Saddleworth Moor and there has to be reptiles on there, there's millions of places that look ideal.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont know really I was going to do some research first, it would be good to find some to photo, but I dont know how likely that would be.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I live in Gravesend in kent, not too far from maidstone. What day was you thinking of going?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm just south of kent!......kent, ohio! never been herping there, all farm land except for kent state college!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

well anyday: victory: and if anyone else knows a place that has a chances of good herping then let me know and once there is an agreement then maybe we can all go herping:no1: i know a place in tonbridge and last time i went it was FULL of common toads frogs slow worms and common lizards:no1: so thats a defo place to go : victory: haw old are we all then :2thumb:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Theres a place near me called shorne country park where you can find grass snakes, common lizards, toads and frogs. I've seen quite a few grass snakes down there but never an adder.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

is there any naw tho? are the animals out and about were you are! and is anyone up for a herping trip  to this shorne country park and maybe tonbridge if anyone wants to: victory: but im up for both:no1: anyone intrested in a herping trip on 1 of these places:smile:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm up for it. Just sort out a date, get a few people to go.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

well who ever wants to go just say : victory: we will sort out a date but it should be soon : victory: im 15 just so you know


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

anyone else up for a herping day out:no1:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm 17 next month so nothing to worry about. Your not the youngest


----------

